# SD-Speicherkarte auf Fehler/Geschwindigkeit überprüfen



## vinc (13. Oktober 2008)

*SD-Speicherkarte auf Fehler/Geschwindigkeit überprüfen*

Hallo Community,

Ich hab mir letzte Woche eine SD-Speicherkarte (Transcend 4GB Cat6) gekauft. Leider hab ich mit der unterschiedliche Probleme.
Vorweg wollt ich mal wissen, mit welchem Tool ich die Lese- und Schreibgeschwindikeiten testen kann.

Nun zu meinen Problemen:


Ich hatte auf der Speicherkarte PortableApps kopiert. Leider ließen sich davon keine Programme starten.
Desweiteren lassen sich unterschiedliche Dateien nicht mehr löschen
Nachdem ich die Karte fälschlicherweise mit Windows formatiert hatte konnte sie gar nicht mehr angesprochen werden. Ich hab sie dann mit einem SD Format Tool von Panasonic ins Leben zurückholen können. Allerdings ist die Speicherkapazität seit dem niedriger als zuvor (3,7gb - zuvor warens meiner Meinung nach mehr).
Ich bin kurz davor die Karte zurück zu geben. Trotzdem würde ich die Karte gerne auf Fehler überprüfen. Gibts dafür ein Tool, oder lässt dies das Speichermanagement eines Speicherchips gar nicht zu?


----------



## HTS (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SD-Speicherkarte auf Fehler/Geschwindigkeit überprüfen*

Der heise-Verlag hat mal ein Tool angeboten, als die zahlreichen fehlerhaften USB-Sticks im Handel waren. Da sowohl die Sticks als auch die Speicherkarten als Wechseldatenträger erkannt werden, sollte das da auch funktionieren.
Es prüft, ob das Medium fehlerfrei komplett beschrieben werden kann:

H2testw 1.4 Deutsch, Download im heise Software-Verzeichnis

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## vinc (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SD-Speicherkarte auf Fehler/Geschwindigkeit überprüfen*

Ok, lt. dem Tool gabs keine Fehler. Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage.
Wie groß müsste ein gekauftes 4Gb Speichermedium sein?


----------



## Goliath110 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SD-Speicherkarte auf Fehler/Geschwindigkeit überprüfen*

theoretisch etwa 3900MB


----------



## vinc (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SD-Speicherkarte auf Fehler/Geschwindigkeit überprüfen*



Goliath110 schrieb:


> theoretisch etwa 3900MB



Sind das 3,71Gb?


----------



## HTS (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SD-Speicherkarte auf Fehler/Geschwindigkeit überprüfen*



Goliath110 schrieb:


> theoretisch etwa 3900MB



Du darfst die 4GB nicht nur 1x durch 1,024 teilen, sondern 3x (Von GigaByte auf MegaByte auf KiloByte auf Byte).
Also 4 / 1,024 / 1,024 / 1,024 ~= 3,7

Und das ist übrigens auch der Wert, den mir meine Kamera bei einer leeren 4GB-Karte anzeigt. 

Ich habe die SanDisk Extreme III SDHC Class 6 mit 4GB und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## vinc (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: SD-Speicherkarte auf Fehler/Geschwindigkeit überprüfen*



HTS schrieb:


> Du darfst die 4GB nicht nur 1x durch 1,024 teilen, sondern 3x (Von GigaByte auf MegaByte auf KiloByte auf Byte).
> Also 4 / 1,024 / 1,024 / 1,024 ~= 3,7



Ja, das war mir klar. Ich wusste nur nicht mehr wie ich die Berechnung anstellen sollte. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

